# Patent: Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS With Built-in 1.4x and 1.7x Extender



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 18, 2016)

```
<p>We didn’t think the built in extender on the EF 200-400mm f/4L IS 1.4x was going to be a one off. Now a patent showing an optical formula for a new EF 400mm f/2.8L IS with a 2 stage built in extender has appeared. This would give the lens a focal range of 400mm, 560mm & 680mm.</p>
<p>Patent Publication No. 2016-191761 (Google Translated)</p>
<ul>
<li>Published 2016.11.10</li>
<li>Filing date 2015.3.31</li>
<li>Focal length 392.57</li>
<li>F-number 2.90</li>
<li>Angle of view 3.15</li>
<li>Image height 21.64</li>
<li>Overall length of the lens 371.15</li>
<li>BF 44.00</li>
<li>The first state magnification 1.40</li>
<li>The second state magnification 1.70</li>
</ul>
<p>We had heard previously that an extender was being tested in a new 800mm lens, but this may make more sense.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Talley (Nov 18, 2016)

I originally thought why not 2x but then it probably comes down to space. They are basically doing dual 1.4x... I mean the 1.7 is a happy medium.

Pretty interesting concept really. I suspect $13,000 msrp though.


----------



## lightthief (Nov 18, 2016)

Great. I like the idea of built-in TCs. That is a good way to reduce the negative effects of a one-for-all-lenses TC.

Is there enough space inside the EF 300 f4.0 IS to built in two TCs to get 420 f5.6 and 600 f8? At least one TC?

Thanks and have a nice day!
Lightthief


----------



## tron (Nov 18, 2016)

Clever, but I guess it will be heavier than my 3.2Kg 500 f/4 IS II so not for me. If were to guess I would say it will weigh about 4Kg. But I realize that some may find it useful. Now where is 600 DO ? 8)


----------



## H. Jones (Nov 18, 2016)

Now geez, that's gonna be a beast of a lens.

Canon already dominates the supertelephoto market as is, and basically any major event you go to you're gonna see a 200-400mm 1.4x on the sidelines. With this lens, I could really see some sports photogs and news photogs switching systems, which already happened when Canon released the 200-400mm 1.4x. This could be a real game changer, especially in big-field sports.


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 18, 2016)

Kind of like a fast variable aperature 400-680 zoom. Pros would love it.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 18, 2016)

One of the major benefits of the 400mm f2.8 is it's versatility with tele-converters. It's a simpler way to get a 400/2.8 and 560/f4 (nearly a 600/f4) and a 800/f5.6....or in this 700/f5. Having this tele-converter integrated will certainly save the lens mount from the pounding my 400/2.8 LIS takes. I'm also assuming the 400mm f2.8 LIS mkIII with have even more weight saving...making the additional new built in TC with the lens about the same or even a little lighter than the current model. I'm still using the mkI LIS and it is REALLY heavy....but optically...it's an astounding lens.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 18, 2016)

Am I the only person who wishes there would be a 70-200 (or similar) 2.8 with IS and a built-in extender? Or an extender that you can leave on your body and just turn off/on (with a switch) without the need swap lenses? Not saying it's possible or practical for everyone, but it's on a wish list...


----------



## H. Jones (Nov 18, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> Am I the only person who wishes there would be a 70-200 (or similar) 2.8 with IS and a built-in extender? Or an extender that you can leave on your body and just turn off/on (with a switch) without the need swap lenses? Not saying it's possible or practical for everyone, but it's on a wish list...



I could agree with that, but I also wouldn't mind if Canon made a native 100-300 f/4L IS lens or something similar either. I'd say it'd be a good mid-ground between the 100-400 f/5.6 and the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS. I liked the range of Sigma's 120-300 f/2.8 but would prefer something lighter and with faster/better autofocus. Would make a great combo with the 24-105 as well.

That said, a 70-200mm f/2.8L 1.4 would probably be the best of both worlds.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Nov 18, 2016)

Living in the PNW, we have lots and lots of overcast days where 2.8 would be helpful. The ability to have the extended reach with a 1.7 and not dropping all the way to f8 is a nice compromise. When light is poor you've got 2.8 available at the flick of a switch (albeit losing some reach) but if it means getting the shot and then cropping in after it's an option.

Interesting concept if it ever makes it to production. Between this and the 600 DO these are exciting times.


----------



## slclick (Nov 18, 2016)

One lens to rule them all.


----------



## tron (Nov 18, 2016)

slclick said:


> One lens to rule them all.


So you were kind of thinking:

One lens to rule them all, One lens to find them,
One lens to bring them all and in the light bind them
In the Land of Photo where the Canons lie.


;D ;D ;D


----------



## cid (Nov 18, 2016)

looks pretty interesting, however even if it really went to production, it would be pretty expensive


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 18, 2016)

It sounds like Canon should just work on making a better variable aperture 100-400 zoom.
If they could get the aperture open to f2.8 at 200mm then you'd have something to effectively replace two other lenses.
Maybe it would just be ridiculously big, but as a concept it certainly sounds better than sticking a TC in all the existing lenses shorter than 400mm.


----------



## j-nord (Nov 18, 2016)

A prime zoom? What is this witchcraft?


----------



## mitchel2002 (Nov 18, 2016)

j-nord said:


> A prime zoom? What is this witchcraft?


+1


----------



## Jopa (Nov 18, 2016)

Canon isn't innovating, Canon is *******!!!


----------



## vscd (Nov 18, 2016)

This will be definately not covered by my budget, but what a nice lens  A fast 400 2.8 is always nice to have, with 2 TCs this will definately be a good point to get Canon further in the sportsfield. Sensors are also up to date now, so please come up with some more patents for a EVF/OVF Hybrid. 

Hope the 6D will be on par with the 5DM4, Dynamic Range-wise.


----------



## docsmith (Nov 18, 2016)

the 400 mm is likely a bit too big for me.

But put that on a 300 mm f/2.8, take my money and (nod to ahsanford) gimme gimme gimme


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 19, 2016)

Canon has been using built-in TC's in their broadcast lenses, so its time to migrate them to more of their EF lenses.


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hey Guys, I think my wish was heard. I really like The developement. I Hope a 300mm f4 is ii comes Out of this with a 1.4 Telekonverter!! Please please please


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 19, 2016)

I dont have money nor I think carrying 400 f2.8(or 500/600 f/4) is worth the effort. I would much rather see 400 f/4 with built in 1.4x TC (or not) just for shooting mammals either in Western ghats or Himalayas.


----------



## AdamBotond (Nov 19, 2016)

Any super telephoto prime with built in TC would be greatly appreciated. Having the 200-400 F4 L IS rented few months ago for mainly wildlife, I often found myself using using it only at the native telephoto end and at 560 by just flipping the 1,4x switch, which made obvious for me: For my uses a prime fast telephoto lens with one or (even two) stage built in TC would be much more useful than having a zoom. Also when shooting indoor it doesn't matter as much, but when you are out there in the mud, having a built in TC is priceless. No dust, no moisture introduced, quicker, optically better than conventional TCs. Actually, I wonder why Canon hasn't introduced any (other than 200-400).


----------



## Vern (Nov 19, 2016)

AdamBotond said:


> Any super telephoto prime with built in TC would be greatly appreciated. Having the 200-400 F4 L IS rented few months ago for mainly wildlife, I often found myself using using it only at the native telephoto end and at 560 by just flipping the 1,4x switch, which made obvious for me: For my uses a prime fast telephoto lens with one or (even two) stage built in TC would be much more useful than having a zoom. Also when shooting indoor it doesn't matter as much, but when you are out there in the mud, having a built in TC is priceless. No dust, no moisture introduced, quicker, optically better than conventional TCs. Actually, I wonder why Canon hasn't introduced any (other than 200-400).


+1, I have the 600 f4 II, which is great for avian pics w the 1.4X III, but for larger mammals and low light, it can be too long/slow. This lens just might cover everything except the 600 + 1.4 and give me f2.8 for low light/larger critters. 600 DO w built in 1.4 that weighs ~5lbs too, please.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 19, 2016)

Whilst the 400 F2.8 does not suit my needs (used to have one) the idea of a single or double built in extender is very tempting to say the least!

Naturally there will be an increase in size, weight and price but I think that Canon should consider built in extenders on all their Big Whites if they can keep the above factors within reason.

Personally I think a single 1.7 built in extender would suit me best for F4 (or better) lenses. The combination of 1.4 and 1.7 might be very nice on F2.8 lenses though.


----------



## arbitrage (Nov 20, 2016)

That lens would be drool worthy....not sure where to spend my 20K....600DO or this lens.....I guess we have a much better chance of seeing a 600DO....this lens could just be a pipe dream....600DO it is then!!


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 20, 2016)

More than likely is that you can use both converters at the same time to give you 2.1X.


----------



## RGF (Nov 20, 2016)

Talley said:


> I originally thought why not 2x but then it probably comes down to space. They are basically doing dual 1.4x... I mean the 1.7 is a happy medium.
> 
> Pretty interesting concept really. I suspect $13,000 msrp though.



$13,000 MSRP. We should be so lucky. I suspect at least $15,000 and could go as high as $18,000


----------



## RGF (Nov 20, 2016)

mitchel2002 said:


> j-nord said:
> 
> 
> > A prime zoom? What is this witchcraft?
> ...



Black magic, no make that Canon White Magic :


----------



## eml58 (Nov 22, 2016)

At Last

Since the 200-400f/4 1.4x Came out I've felt the built in 1.4x as an option on order (Nikon have something similar but not as a fixed piece) should be a standard option for all Canon's Prime Lenses.

The 400f/2.8 Mk 1 & II have been amazing lenses, this configuration has got to be an absolute winner, in my view.


----------



## TAW (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you Canon! I love the 200-400 and hope you continue to integrate the extender(s) into future lenses. If you produce these lenses, they will find their way into my kit. It would be nice if the extenders on these lenses could be activated via buttons on the camera / electronically instead of a lever. 

Thanks for producing GREAT products!

tom


----------



## drjlo (Nov 24, 2016)

Although Canon already has 400 F/4 DO lens, why not make the 400 f/2.8 a DO lens and make it smaller to compensate for the built-in extenders? 8)


----------



## tron (Nov 24, 2016)

drjlo said:


> Although Canon already has 400 F/4 DO lens, why not make the 400 f/2.8 a DO lens and make it smaller to compensate for the built-in extenders? 8)


+1 but for now I guess they may be developing (or thinking or planning to develop) the 600mm f/4 DO...


----------



## scyrene (Nov 28, 2016)

tron said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > Although Canon already has 400 F/4 DO lens, why not make the 400 f/2.8 a DO lens and make it smaller to compensate for the built-in extenders? 8)
> ...



Although given DO is mostly about shrinking the length of the lens, and most of the bulk of the 400 2.8 is due to the big front element, which can't be made smaller without cheating, would it be that much different? I guess all of them could be given DO eventually, but is this the best place to start (personally I'd say no, it's the physically longest lenses that need it next, if only so they fit into more bags...)

Tbh this lens sounds like a dream, but I doubt I could afford it. Perhaps they could drop the 500 f/4 (which is my current long lens, but only as a compromise). They they can revamp the 600 as DO and maybe bring out a 500 f/5.6 as a replacement for the 400 5.6 - maybe a more rounded lineup overall? Whatever they do, it's bound to involve a big price hike.


----------



## tron (Nov 28, 2016)

scyrene said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > drjlo said:
> ...


Yes 600 4 DO is going to be super expensive.


----------



## stein (Nov 29, 2016)

My 300/2.8L IS would do great with built-in 1.4x and 1.7x, I carry the 1.4xIII nearly all the time and a 1.7 would be great option for birds etc. 300 - 420/4 and 510/4,75 in one lens and no zooming..


----------

